

John Carmack coded Quake on a 28-inch 16:9 1080p monitor in 1995 - lpman
http://www.geek.com/games/john-carmack-coded-quake-on-a-28-inch-169-1080p-monitor-in-1995-1422971/

======
watmough
I still have a trapped nerve from lifting one of these.

